# Looking to adopt Russian Tortoise



## seeking_tortoise (Jan 4, 2017)

I live in Southern IN and I am really hoping to adopt a Russian tortoise. I am in the process of setting up my enclosure now. It will be 6ft x 2ft and 2ft tall. I would prefer a male only because I wouldn't have to worry about eggs. Let me know if you have an suggestions or need to rehome your Russian tortoise!


----------



## Monica Sigg (Jan 25, 2017)

If you ever make your way north to Chicago, I have a tortoise I am looking to rehome (female however). Please see my recent post in the adoption section.


----------



## seeking_tortoise (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Beckysh (Feb 25, 2017)

If you want to come closer to the Massachusetts area I have a male Russian I have to rehome


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2017)

always check Craigslist or place an ad yourself usually more than enough Russians available.


----------



## eugeneevans (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi, I just posted an add on here to get rid of our Male Russian Tortoise. We live in WA state, but if you want to foot the bill for shipping id oblige.


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a Hatchling born on 1/1/17.
Tempered sex for female. Willing to ship 50-75 dollars. Hatchling is 150.00
Can not ship till warmer weather. 
Email for pictures. [email protected]


----------



## Lexy (May 12, 2017)

I have two Russian males. Adults. Spunky little guys. Both are looking for a new home. I'm looking to rehome them (not worried about making money from them), however will not cover shipping cost.


----------



## Andrea Giron (Jun 14, 2017)

Lexy said:


> I have two Russian males. Adults. Spunky little guys. Both are looking for a new home. I'm looking to rehome them (not worried about making money from them), however will not cover shipping cost.


I'm looking to get another RT if you still need to rehome.


----------



## kayleyb2 (Jun 22, 2017)

Lexy said:


> I have two Russian males. Adults. Spunky little guys. Both are looking for a new home. I'm looking to rehome them (not worried about making money from them), however will not cover shipping cost.



Hi Lexy, I would be interested in adopting one of your Russians. Are they social and active?


----------



## kayleyb2 (Jun 22, 2017)

kayleyb2 said:


> Hi Lexy, I would be interested in adopting one of your Russians. Are they social and active?


You can email with info if you're still looking for a home at [email protected]


----------



## anamol127 (Jul 3, 2018)

hello, I live in Lebanon NJ, and I was hoping to also be able to adopt a Russian tortoise. so if anyone knows of one please let me know.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2018)

old thread


----------

